# Golden with Chronic urinary tract/bladder infections



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

this does not sound like a common problem.

where are you located? it sounds to me like you need to get to a specialist. i'd know where to recommend if you're in the northeast.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Bump....

Anyone got some advice or personal experience?

Wendy where are you located?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

This is not uncommon in spayed bitches. It is a potential side effect of the surgery.

I did find some references on the web:

Urinary Incontinence in Dogs


Urinary Incontinence in Dogs

Have you tried using PPA? I know several people who have had luck with this.

"Another drug, which provides direct stimulation of the bladder sphincter muscle, is known as Phenylpropanolamine or PPA for short." 

Most breeders will recommend that if the bitch has an inverted vulva, spaying should be held off until after the first heat. Most, although not all, of the time, the vulva will "pop" once the bitch has been in season.

I don't know that age at time of spay really impacts incontinence.

Also found this with some natural remedies:

Incontinence

Good luck with your girl.


----------



## venturadave (Mar 2, 2008)

*My Dog has the same problem*

My 3 year old spayed female has had 3 infection in one year. Each time it happened was after going to a kennel, or groomer. Did you solve your dog's problem?


----------



## joanne a (Jun 7, 2011)

*i feel for you*



wendybed said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and beginning to pull my hair out over this problem. Our golden is about 18 months old and has had a problem with chronic bladder infections since she was about 7-8 months old. She is spayed.
> 
> ...


 

Hi Wendy my name is joanne we are having the same problem with our 7 month old golden she has had problems since birth pretty much first they thought it was a yeast infection from mother then she was spayed at 6 monts and shortly after she had a bad bladder kiddney infection she has been on antibiotics for about a month and today it is no better they want to stick a needle in her bladder on mon to see if they can tell anything from that she also has an inverted vulva but not sure if that means anything as our last dog had that with no problem the bills are killing us as we have been through a yera of paying as we lost our last golden lab to cancer after 6 months of chemo we love our molly so much wasn't expecting all these problems with a puppy already she seemed to bleed a lot when she was spayed they think she may also be a bleeder her red blood count was 5.2 and 5.5 is considered low i would be very interested if you have found any thing out about your girl so i could take that info to my vet


----------

